# Complaint about Bord Gais (tenancy and billing problems)



## march (16 Feb 2009)

Hi 

could anyone advise me who to complain to Bord Gais about please.

Any advice appreciated as I am at the end of my tether trying to get satisfaction and customer service from them.


----------



## WHAT'SFREE? (17 Feb 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Bord Gais*

I feel your pain!

Try contacting :-

Commission for Energy Regulation
The Exchange
Belgard Square North
Tallaght
Dublin 24 
Tel: 01 4000 800 | Fax: 01 4000 850 |info@cer.ie http://www.cer.ie/


----------



## thedaras (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Bord Gais*

I feel your pain too..
Dreadfull customer service!! I gave up in the end!!


----------



## Fnergg (19 Feb 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Bord Gais*

I would write to:

Mr John Mullins,
Chief Executive,
Bord Gais Eireann,
Gasworks Road,
Cork.


----------



## ajapale (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Bord Gais*

Without getting into specifics what is the nature of your problem with customer service from BGE?


----------



## march (22 Feb 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Bord Gais*

Thank you so much for your replies. Very helpful.

Glad to know I'm not the only one who feels this way.

Hope this is not too long winded but heres the problem...

We have a rented property. The gas bill was not changed from our name into tenants, We requested this a number of times. Tenant left arrears on the bill which Bord gais now want to take legal action against us for. We are now on the verge of getting a solicitor to deal with this after correspondance between us and Bord Gais.

Now get this, we have a new tenant in the property who has not received a bill in the first 3 months she has been in residence. At the start of tenancy I phoned to check her name was on the bill and Bord Gais confirmed it was. However when she phoned them to tell them she had not received a bill they said her name was not on the bill for the first 3 months of her tenancy. She is foreign and in spite of her emailing and phoning countless times has not received any satisfaction from Bord Gais. They sent her a bill last week which only states it is from Jan 8th a period of 3 months after her tenancy, which means we could be liable for the first 3 months. 

She is a great tenant and I don't want to lose her, she is foreign and I don't want her going back home. I have spent so much time on the phone as well have not have my requests met either.

I have asked that a letter of confirmation be sent to us stating her as the account holder from the beginning of her tenancy and also confirming that they have not sent her a bill until 4 months after her account was started.

To date no satisfaction.

Think it best to write to the Energy Regulator and perhaps John Mullins as well.

thank you again....


----------



## ajapale (22 Feb 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Bord Gais*

Thanks March,

Out of interest how does your nightmare billing experience with BG compare to the your billing experience with the ESB over the same period?

This has implications for people considering switching for electricity.

aj

btw I ve expanded the title a little.


----------



## Fnergg (22 Feb 2009)

march said:


> ...We have a rented property. The gas bill was not changed from our name into tenants, We requested this a number of times. Tenant left arrears on the bill which Bord gais now want to take legal action against us for.....Now get this, we have a new tenant in the property who has not received a bill in the first 3 months she has been in residence. At the start of tenancy I phoned to check her name was on the bill and Bord Gais confirmed it was. However when she phoned them to tell them she had not received a bill they said her name was not on the bill for the first 3 months of her tenancy.... She is foreign and in spite of her emailing and phoning countless times has not received any satisfaction from Bord Gais. They sent her a bill last week which only states it is from Jan 8th a period of 3 months after her tenancy, which means we could be liable for the first 3 months.
> 
> She is a great tenant and I don't want to lose her, she is foreign and I don't want her going back home. I have spent so much time on the phone as well have not have my requests met either......




If you requested BGE to terminate your liability - as stated above - then they were obliged to close your account. Your calls may not have been sufficient for them to put the account into the tenant's name as they would, presumably, need to hear from the tenant directly. However, if you told them specifically that you wished to close your account then they were obliged to do so. The fact that the tenant may not have contacted them in time is irrelevant.

They should have a record of your phone calls and recordings of what you said. Ask them to check what the recordings say and hopefully that should resolve the matter in your favour. 

With the ESB, if a customer contacts them to close his/her account and transfer liability to a new owner/ tenant, it will be closed immediately provided the customer can provide (a) a meter reading and (b) the name of the new owner/tenant. A letter will then automatically issue to the address asking "the occupant" to register with a supplier (that could now be BGE and Airtricity as well as ESB). If the occupant fails to do so a further letter will issue to the named individual. If that still does not evoke a response the supply will be disconnected. From the previous customer's perspectice his/her liability is terminated immediately and any problem with getting the new owner/tenant to register is a matter between ESB and the new owner/tenant. The previous customer is not liable for any charges incurred after the date he/she asked ESB to close the account. 


Regards,

Fnergg
.


----------



## march (25 Feb 2009)

Thanks for replies again.

No problem with the ESB bill for that period.

Again my tenant is having a fit today as Bord Gais have not debited her account for the bill she finally received. The billing period is incorrect on it.

Its a wonder they are making any money at all.

Getting ready to pen a letter to Commission for Energy Regulation but need to go through complaints procedure first. Cannot find any complaints procedure on Bord Gais web site. If anyone can help?

Have absuloutely no trust in Bord Gais to do anything right.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (25 Feb 2009)

march said:


> Getting ready to pen a letter to Commission for Energy Regulation but need to go through complaints procedure first. Cannot find any complaints procedure on Bord Gais web site. If anyone can help?


 
Found this - [broken link removed].

Best of luck!

EDIT: Also found a copy of their Customer Charter - [broken link removed]. Go [broken link removed]to see their publications.


----------



## march (26 Feb 2009)

Thanks so much for that information.

Am on the phone to them again and good to be able to quote this to them...

Fingers crossed will get some resoloution soon, they are grossly inefficient...


----------

